# AA-12



## Voodoo (Oct 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p4ebtj1jR7c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p4ebtj1jR7c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

I did a search for this one....this is one bad ass wepon. I would love to have this for home use LOL.

It also has a small frag grenade round for it!!!!

Dont want to start a new thread for this question.....I never got to shoot dick in the Navy but I was wondering about the ACOG scope. Is it truly a piece of crap like I have been told? If it is why dont they get something new to replace it?


----------

